# New Beauceron Puppy, need advice on dog food



## 45LongColt (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

My new puppy is arriving via airline tomorrow evening and I have been preparing for his arrival. I have everything taken care of except the feeding part. The breeder currently feeds all her puppies the following.

Mixture of Kirkland Chicken & Rice Adult Dry mixed with canned Pedigree and a little Kid Milk Replacement.

I do not have a CostCo near me so I looked up who makes the Kirkland Dog food and it is made by Diamond Dog Food. The brand Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice is supposed to be the same food, just packaged under the Kirk;land name for CostCo.

I did some research on Diamond Natural and it does not get good reviews, 2 Stars out of 5 on Dogfoodadvisery. So I looked around and found the Blue Buffalo Life Protection Natural Chicken & Brown Rice appears to have very simalar ingrediants and Protien/Fat contents and gets a 4 Star review on Advisory's site.

My question is, should I actually try to fnd the CostCo brand, use the Blue Buffalo to slowly wean him off the type he has been eating for the past 2 months, or just switch completely to something like Acana altogether?

Thanks for your assistance.

45LongColt.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

ok 1. YOU LUCKY DOG!! I love beaucerons. Pics are a must when your pup comes in.

2. I would try to wean over from what he is eating now, to what you want to feed. Switching over to fast could cause colic or the runs.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I would slowly wean the puppy, especially since changing homes and plane rides are stressful enough without adding a new food to the system.


----------



## 45LongColt (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you, yeah when I decided to get my next dog I had told myself that it would have to be one I had always wanted... so this is the one. I will difinately take pictures when he arrives. I have a couple of him from the breeder while I was waiting for him to hit the transfer age, these are pre-crop, so when he arrives, his ears will be cropped.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous!  ...... keep those pics coming once he is with you!


----------



## 45LongColt (Jan 14, 2012)

I just had a friend of mine who has a Costco account drive me to Costco so I could buy the exact dog food the puppy currently eats. I got a 40lb bag that I will use over the next few months to wean him off it and onto Acana Grasslands and Wild Prairie which I beleive are pretty good choices. This was one of those choices I was recommened along with Canadea, Fromms and Blue Buffalo. I will certainly post more photos once he arrives.

If you have any other recommendations on a choice food to wean him to, I would be happy to hear them as well. Thanks


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Diamond Naturals gets a 4-star rating on dogfoodadvisor.com: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/diamond-naturals-dog-food/. Maybe you were looking at regular Diamond, not Naturals? Anyway, it's good you could get the exact thing he's been eating, it's best not to change too much too fast, but if you later want to try Diamond Naturals, it's not bad quality.


----------



## 45LongColt (Jan 14, 2012)

I thnk I was looking at the Diamond Dry instead of the Diamond Naturals. I checked out Diamond and found they are the ones who actually make the Kirkland Signature Chicken & Rice which is what he is currently on. I checked around my area and wasnt able to find it anywhere close by. I think I'll stick with the Kirkland he is currently on and slowly wean him off over about 4-5 months, so I have plenty of time to choose a new brand. Thanks for straightening me out on the Naturals


----------

